# compatibilité matérielle, detection de périph



## tyrann (5 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord une présentation rapide : Sébastien, 23ans, informaticien (développeur).

Je vais bientôt me payer un mac book pro et je me pose des questions concernant la détection du matériel et la disponibilité des drivers.

Question qui résume tout : est-ce que tous les périphériques ont des drivers dispos pour nunux?

Si non, lesquels?

Merci d'avance et mille excuse si c'est une question redondante 


A la question (redondante également sur le forum) "OS X ne te suffit pas?", je répondrai que je n'en sais encore rien mais que de toute façon j'ai envie d'installer win, linux et os X sur ma bécane.


----------



## unfolding (5 Février 2007)

bonjour
tout les ingr&#233;dients du macbook sont automatiquement install&#233;s par le syst&#232;me. Le syst&#232;me  s'occupe egalement de la mise de ses composants.
maintenant si tu as une imprimante (la plupart des imprimantes sont aussi install&#233;s par le syst&#232;me), un scanner ou autre composant externe non Apple, tu peux toujours aller voir sur le site du/de constructeur si il a mis a disposition un driver.

Donne-nous plus d'infos sur les composants externes que tu as. Nous arriverons mieux &#224; t'aider.


----------



## tyrann (5 Février 2007)

Ben pour le moment rien, tout est en réseau chez moi, a part du stockage de masse amovible...

Disons qu'ici je parlais plus précisément du matos genre wifi, bluetooth, infrarouge, etc...

Merci pour les infos


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2007)

Je vois que tu as lu un autre fil de ce m&#234;me forum 
Je persiste dans le fait que avant de tout saucissonner il peut &#234;tre int&#233;ressant de se frotter &#224; la virtualisation. Cela permet d'&#233;viter les probl&#232;mes p&#233;nibles genr "Quel pilote Linux pour la carte Airpot Extreme 11n ?" et de se concentrer sur les syst&#232;mes.

&#192; part &#231;a, je te conseillerais d'aller voir ici, par exemple : il doit bien y avoir des infos.


----------



## tyrann (6 Février 2007)

Merci pour le lien, je n'avais m&#234;me pas pens&#233; &#224; aller voir sur le site officiel de mon OS pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;...

Je vois qu'il y a quelques manip &#224; faire, mais je suis assez t&#233;meraire, cela devrait aller!

Vivement que je l'ach&#232;te!


----------

